# Tig Pulse setting- Finally found some success



## Janderso (Sep 17, 2021)

I discovered the pulse setting on my Miller 220 AC/DC welder.
I find Tig to be very difficult 
Playing around I thought I would follow the directions from the manual, it’s basically light up, make a puddle, add rod, move to the edge of the puddle, rinse and repeat.
Somewhere I read that the pulse setting could be used as a training aid to give you time to develop your skills. Pulse will also develop Your rhythm.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 17, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I find Tig to be very difficult



You will get no disagreement from me.     TIG is very neat with a lot of applications I'd like to use it for so I'd like to get better, but that is going to take way more practice than I currently have.

Are you using pulse on steel? I didn't realize we had that option on the 220, I thought it was only available on the AC setting for aluminum welding.


Once you retire I understand Butte College has an excellent welding program. The teacher where I took my classes recommended it to all the students who were looking to get a job as a welder vs those of us just wanting to glue metal together better.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 17, 2021)

I'll have to play with mine, that's a lot of amps showing.....


----------



## Janderso (Sep 17, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> You will get no disagreement from me.     TIG is very neat with a lot of applications I'd like to use it for so I'd like to get better, but that is going to take way more practice than I currently have.
> 
> Are you using pulse on steel? I didn't realize we had that option on the 220, I thought it was only available on the AC setting for aluminum welding.
> 
> ...


Aaron,
When you turn off the auto setting, this unit has quite a range of adjustments.
I noticed when I went from auto 1/8” steel ( yes steel) the display showed 125 amps. When I turned off auto the amps jumped to 165 For the pulse setting.
Pulse range begins at .1 per second. I set it to .5 which is one pulse every two seconds. According to This Old Tony.
I have found a very valuable tool in my Miller 220 AC/DC. 
It’s a MiG, no it’s an Arc, no it’s a plane, no it’s an AC/DC Tig machine


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 17, 2021)

With pulse you need a higher max current because the time spent at the lower (background) current reduces the average. 165 doesn’t seem like that much to me. More current means moving faster, which results in less heat input to the work. And you should be good at modulating with the pedal, so higher current setting will let you get started faster, putting less heat into the work.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Sep 17, 2021)

I see a lot of heat/oxidation, are you moving pretty slow? I will say I never really was happy with my pulsing on steel, partially for heat input. 
It can get a bit stressful keeping up the pace and rhythm without too much heat input, aluminum likes to suck it up so it seems more forgiving on the amps.
Are those coupons 1/8"?


----------



## cwilliamrose (Sep 17, 2021)

Back in the olden days we didn't have all those settings to confuse things when we were learning. I've still never used a TIG machine that has any of those fancy settings. The machine I have was first owned by Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 18, 2021)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I see a lot of heat/oxidation, are you moving pretty slow? I will say I never really was happy with my pulsing on steel, partially for heat input.
> It can get a bit stressful keeping up the pace and rhythm without too much heat input, aluminum likes to suck it up so it seems more forgiving on the amps.
> Are those coupons 1/8"?


I’ll say it’s hot.
The purpose of this exercise is to learn skills. By using the pulse setting I can anticipate the next pulse and move and position accordingly.
As I gain skill, I can increase speed
Thus is the most positive result to date for me.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 18, 2021)

cwilliamrose said:


> Back in the olden days we didn't have all those settings to confuse things when we were learning. I've still never used a TIG machine that has any of those fancy settings. The machine I have was first owned by Fred Flintstone.
> 
> View attachment 378878


What is the vintage of this machine?
I bet it weighs 150#


----------



## Aukai (Sep 18, 2021)

I have to lift mine with a chain fall.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Sep 18, 2021)

Janderso said:


> What is the vintage of this machine?
> I bet it weighs 150#


I think it was built in the 60's. We bought it used in 1983. I don't know what it weighs but I'd bet on your guess being low. I lift it with an engine hoist.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 19, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I’ll say it’s hot.
> The purpose of this exercise is to learn skills. By using the pulse setting I can anticipate the next pulse and move and position accordingly.
> As I gain skill, I can increase speed
> Thus is the most positive result to date for me.



You may already know this, but your distance from the metal effects the heat of the arc. Maintaining a steady position over the work (height) is as important as maintaining a steady speed. TIG is far more sensitive to this than stick or MIG. I have a lot of difficulty with this so tend to only run a bead for 1-2 inches (as far as I can comfortably roll my wrist), then stop and reposition.



cwilliamrose said:


> Back in the olden days we didn't have all those settings to confuse things when we were learning. I've still never used a TIG machine that has any of those fancy settings. The machine I have was first owned by Fred Flintstone.
> 
> View attachment 378878



Doctor Frankenstein needs his equipment returned


----------



## Janderso (Sep 19, 2021)

I have new glasses. They focus at 14”
That’s made a world of difference


----------

